# Flora Rose is in labor!



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh yes. Babies here we come. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

YAY! Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

That was a difficult one! Big buckling! Same size or a bit bigger than Francis’ 5 day old girls! Really had to struggle to get him out. Front left leg bent at the knee. Front right leg going back. Just his nose and tongue kept coming out for about 15 minutes-20 while I tried to get him out. Woman I got the girls from gave me the tip to suction out his nose and mouth to help him breathe while we tried to get him out. He was breathing while she pushed. Whew! Was about to call a vet to get out her ASAP! I don’t know if she has anymore, but she’s starting to clean him off and accept him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!! Did you reset the leg position? Sometimes those big boys don't have enough room to set up well in there on their own.
Glad he was delivered and safe.
If mom passes the placenta, then most likely no more kids..


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Just had a girl too!! She actually came out butt first. No hooves presenting…sooooo happy she had the giant boy first! That would have been super difficult for me to try to assist with.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The boy


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Congrats! So glad everything went mostly well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good work, they are adorable.

Any afterbirth hanging?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The afterbirth has 3 sacs. Is that normal or is there another kid in there?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good question. Have you bumped her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, try to bump her.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I didn’t bump her. When I investigated there was like a bean shape and size whitish yellow clear thing on the smallest sack. I think it might have been a very very tiny undeveloped kid. She delivered her placenta and is no longer having contractions. Babies are pretty good at standing up and nursing by themselves.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I didn’t bump her. When I investigated there was like a bean shape and size whitish yellow clear thing on the smallest sack. I think it might have been a very very tiny undeveloped kid. She delivered her placenta and is no longer having contractions. Babies are pretty good at standing up and nursing by themselves.


How are things now?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Stalls are clean. I cleaned mama goat Flora up a bit. She’s still having some clear-pink discharge here and there. Buckwheat is the boy. He’s doing well. Still a bit confused about nursing, but he gets there. His tongue does seem a little swollen from his kidding struggle. We are thinking Barley or Maizy (like maize) for the girl. She is very active already. Both had a little b gel and selenium + vitamin e gel after birth. I dipped the umbilical cords but need to do it again. Flora keeps almost laying on them, which worries me she might crush them. She really does love them very much. She really enjoyed some electrolyte water with some nutridrench. Now my kidding for the year are done! And I seem to have a skill for unclogging kids with my tiny hands! Treasure may or may not be pregnant, so it’s possible I might have one last kidding in October.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
Wow, you did so well! 
The kids are adorable!
I like the names youchose.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!!
> Wow, you did so well!
> The kids are adorable!
> I like the names youchose.


Thank you. We had a group of out of state relatives watching me with my hand up a goat. Weird day! Haha!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Thank you. We had a group of out of state relatives watching me with my hand up a goat. Weird day! Haha!


That’s a true welcome to the farm visit.  

Sounds like you did an amazing job. Those babies are adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! the kids are adorable


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you guys! They are very cute. My mom wants to keep Buckwheat as a wether and show him. I have zero experience showing. Personally, I think he’s too pretty to be banded…but a part of me wants to keep him as well. I don’t want an intact Nubian in case we have an oopsie with one of our Nigerian Dwarf does.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Personally, I think he’s too pretty to be banded…but a part of me wants to keep him as well. I don’t want an intact Nubian in case we have an oopsie with one of our Nigerian Dwarf does.


Applaud the responsible decision-making you are showing. Understand why keeping him intact seems appealing right now, that sentiment could change on a dime during rut. Seems like you have thought this out by realizing there wouldn't be a suitable mate, unless you purchased another doe or 2 for him to safely reproduce with. Buckwheat as a wether would have a loving home with people that adore him. He could remain a herd member with everyone else as well. Sounds like a pretty good quality of life to me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What ever you choose, they are both gorgeouse! So glad you have tiny hands, and got him out of there. Very Good Job!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Very mature choices. As a wether you will be able to display him in ways you wouldnt be able to otherwise


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Buckwheat does have a very sweet and calm personality. He is very cute. But he will be ball-less if he stays! I’m sticking to that ultimatum. We don’t have a wether yet, so I guess we will now! I’m trying to teach him to drink from Flora’s left teat. They really only drink from the right side. He tries the left but can’t get it in his mouth without assistance. I milk it out a bit and put him on it every hour or so. The teat on that side is much bigger and easier (for me) to milk. I milk the other teat a bit as well and try to stretch it to try to even out the teat size. I was told I should pull the kids, milk her myself, and bottle feed. I’m trying to avoid that for now. I don’t think my hands can do it. Downside of tiny hands…they get tired quickly…I’m going to order a milking machine. I might start a separate thread for machine recommendations. She knows I’m milking her, but I put the boy by me and put him on the teat when I’m done. She licks my elbow like it’s a goat butt. So sweet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A wether can be very useful in letting you know the does are cycling into heat sometimes. A doe will start to get a scent the males can pick up on, some wethers can detect it for you. They may curl their upper lip and sniff around the lady bits as an aid in cluing you in on those does who are more quite or secretive about their cycle. And without the buck smell from peeing on them selves, the changes in personality and absolutely no hormone driven aggression. 

Several members recommend taping the least favorite teat to teach a kid milk comes out of both sides and to help towards getting a more even udder. When the kids get a little better at finding the teat, this might work for you and maybe result in having to milk the one side less often.



Emrcornerranch said:


> I was told I should pull the kids, milk her myself, and bottle feed. I’m trying to avoid that for now.


Bottle raised kids can become obnoxious young goats after weaning. It's like they have an identity crisis. Difficulty understanding humans aren't two legged herd members and can't be treated the same way as other goats. They tend to be overly clingy towards their keepers. Have a harder time understanding boundaries' and learning goat hierarchy. And will suffer from bouts of loneliness though other goats are around them. There are times when bottle raising is necessary and you've got to do what is needed. Leaving them with the doe and other herd members helps them to learn what being a goat is all about and teaching them it's time to cut the apron strings is a little bit easier when they are older.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> A wether can be very useful in letting you know the does are cycling into heat sometimes. A doe will start to get a scent the males can pick up on, some wethers can detect it for you. They may curl their upper lip and sniff around the lady bits as an aid in cluing you in on those does who are more quite or secretive about their cycle. And without the buck smell from peeing on them selves, the changes in personality and absolutely no hormone driven aggression.
> 
> Several members recommend taping the least favorite teat to teach a kid milk comes out of both sides and to help towards getting a more even udder. When the kids get a little better at finding the teat, this might work for you and maybe result in having to milk the one side less often.
> 
> ...


So he would NOT just be a useless eater? Lol That would make it easier to chart the girls’ heat cycles. 

I can think of more negatives for pulling the kids than positives. I understand mama goat might look funny permanently if I can’t manage it, but I can’t find enough reasons to separate them from her. At the end of the day, I think they are far healthier with her. I milked her about four times today, and she looks good. The size of the teat is going down a bit as well. You can still see a difference but not at a glance. I’ll look into teat tape. It would be nice if somewhere close by had it.

EDITED THIS at first it said “would” be a useless eater, but I meant “wouldn’t.”


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You're going to have to milk the colostrum out of her tomorrow anyway. Otherwise it's going to turn to glue and cause issues. 
Let the kids eat first thing and then milk both sides completely out. 
Milk goats make way more than kids can eat until they are a few weeks old. Once a day milking solves many problems before they start.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> So he would just be a useless eater? Lol That would make it easier to chart the girls’ heat cycles.
> 
> I can think of more negatives for pulling the kids than positives. I understand mama goat might look funny permanently if I can’t manage it, but I can’t find enough reasons to separate them from her. At the end of the day, I think they are far healthier with her. I milked her about four times today, and she looks good. The size of the teat is going down a bit as well. You can still see a difference but not at a glance. I’ll look into teat tape. It would be nice if somewhere close by had it.





Chelsey said:


> I’ve used a couple fabric bandaids, masking tape won’t hold up though, you’ll want medical tape or something similar. The bandaids I used only on a single teat to get the baby to nurse the other side





MadHouse said:


> I apply a band aid and medical tape around it, after I milk her in the morning.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

goathiker said:


> You're going to have to milk the colostrum out of her tomorrow anyway. Otherwise it's going to turn to glue and cause issues.
> Let the kids eat first thing and then milk both sides completely out.
> Milk goats make way more than kids can eat until they are a few weeks old. Once a day milking texsolves many problems before they start.


She no longer has colostrum. It’s normal milk now. She’s really nice about letting me just walk up and milk her to even things out. I froze the extra colostrum. Here’s the thing though, the other Nubian I believe I need to milk. I milked a bit of her milk out two days ago, and her udder looks too tight. She fights me like she’s a wild animal. I’ve tried getting her on the stand, but when that struggle failed, I clipped her collar and haltered her to the side of her pen. I’ve had a few people holding her while I try to milk, too. Anyone have tips for milking a goat that goes wild?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Tethering the leg and treats. Goats are food motivated. If she associates the milking with food she may calm for you


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Tethering the leg and treats. Goats are food motivated. If she associates the milking with food she may calm for you


This morning I lead Francis to the stand for her breakfast and just put my hand on her udder until she calmed down. I think that’s how I will feed her from now on. You’re right. If I want it to be positive, she has to associate the stand with food. I really want to milk her to relieve the pressure (it doesn’t look too bad like red or inflamed just tight), but I want her to like the stand. I’m going to get her on it a few times today, and one of those times I will milk her!

Today I put Flora on the stand twice with treats and a little guidance, and she just let me milk away. I think these two mamas are opposites. But at least one is super easy!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Keep at it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good to hear Flora’s larger teat is going down and Francis is starting to get used to the new routine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is going well.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is every one?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> How is every one?


We are working up the nerve to disbud today. Freya and Aster are 14 days old and probably should have been done a few days ago. Barley and Buckwheat are 8 days old, and he is also ready to disbud. I can just barely feel horn buds on Barley, so I think we will wait a few days for her. Mamas are getting better about the milking stand. Flora nearly broke my arm yesterday. I was so sure she broke my elbow or forearm. She likes to quickly kick then stamp. I believe I should buy hobbles for both girls, so I don’t get hurt and they stop spilling milk. As soon as the food starts to run out, they get wild. I’m also trying to guess how much grain to feed them now that they are making milk and I don’t know how much. I believe I’ve been feeding 2 cups of grain in the morning and night and 1cup around lunchtime. Francis needs more I think, but Flora looks good. I got a full party cup out of her this morning on the left side to even things out. The milker I ordered might take up to 10 weeks to get here….


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I know how you feel working rations. Hobbling is a good idea. Those pictures are soo cute.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanya said:


> I know how you feel working rations. Hobbling is a good idea. Those pictures are soo cute.


I think the boy (the whiter one) has the best ears. They are all so adorable!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

All tgeir ears are so lopidylop. We love looking at them.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What cuties! I’ve never had Nubians but I would almost get one just for the ears!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> What cuties! I’ve never had Nubians but I would almost get one just for the ears!


We got them for ears, milk, and because it sounded like they had fun personalities. It’s great seeing these girls walk in the front yard with our Nigerians (at least before they had kids). The size difference and ear difference is so funny to me.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Kids are all disbudded! We had to stop after 2 yesterday because a really strong storm hit while we were disbudding. Haven’t had rain for over a month…Get the iron out and BAM crazy storm! We went ahead and did Barley, too, to get it over with. Hope I did it ok. I think we are keeping them all, so I’ll know if I did it wrong. 😁


----------

